# Jaguar XJ220 Detail



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I am new to DW, so be gentle  .......... I have been into detailing ffor a few years now, only do it as enjoyment. I worked at Jaguar Cars for 6 year as a car driver, and in that time got to drive some lovely cars.

So anyways, here's the Unregistered Jaguar XJ220 that I offered to detail in my own time and using my own products for the owner, after the car was brought back to Aberdeen from Don Law Racing, from having a gearbox/clutch refurbishment. It came back covered in dust and dirt from transportation and was looking very sorry for itself.

I only have the After pics, sorry 
































































Wheels, polished and sealed.










Diffuser and Undertray, polished, sealed and waxed.



















Thanks

James


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Love this car, only ever seen 1 on the road and that was only a few years ago!


----------



## sohail99 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow! love this car! Its such rare sight! 

Great work! 

Posted from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

must be pleasure to work on car like that great job


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Love these cars, gorgeous.


----------



## JASON221 (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

grea car, wrong time for it when it was brought out...

looks very nice, what was your products/routine?!?!

:thumb:


----------



## maraalfa (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice car, has it been clocked though? Trip meter showing higher than total miles!


----------



## maraalfa (Sep 22, 2011)

maraalfa said:


> Nice car, has it been clocked though? Trip meter showing higher than total miles!


or is it 6 on the trip 18 total, not much use then!!!!


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

What? 198 on the odo, 86.7 on the trip.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great car..


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

That is a beauty! :thumb:

Remember the fuss about them having the wrong engine when they came out as it was supposed to be a V12, but I always thought that the V6 twin turbo was a bit more special personally, especially as it was related/based on the 6R4 engine.

Can't forget Clarkson's radio incident either.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

My childhood favourite car.


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Even more impressive is Don Laws company van which is a old lwb transit with full xj220 running gear. Ive never seen a big transit launch off so fast lol.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome cars... first ever car show i went to was at the NEC and it was the year they unveiled the XJ220.

Never saw one on the road until last year... we have a support contract with Bentley Motors so i used to go up there regularly. They actually have 2 of these in their collection. 1 british racing green and the other white. Saw both of them at the same time blasting up the main road infront of the factory :thumb:

Lovely work on this car too (sorry got carried away there)...lol... would be interested in knowing the products used also.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job on a stunning motor mate.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice work,

If you like the xj220, or fast jags in general then check out https://www.facebook.com/JaguarSupercars Loads of photos and information.

The history of the xj220 in this thread is known and has really only done 198 miles, not clocked as someone mentioned. Lovely cars, never seen one on the road but have seen, and sat in one, at the gaydon motor museum. simply stunning.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow! No wonder your username is insanejim! That's unreal, what a beauty, i bet it is priceless!

Looks amazing, thanks for sharing!


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

:argie:
Thanks for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thankx for all the nice comments. Yeah it is a genuine mileage and a lovely car at that. Very very un nerving to drive I must say even being used to drive XKR's etc on the road. it just feels soooo wide.  ......... The looks people give is very funny though, there sort of "what the hell is that?" kind of looks. 

James


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

maraalfa said:


> Nice car, has it been clocked though? Trip meter showing higher than total miles!


Looks like 198 total.

I've always loved these cars. You done a brilliant job on it. Look at that under tray :doublesho


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

looks supercool, how much are these worth nowadays?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks lovely, never actually seen one in real life


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work on a stunning car. Does the owner have a F430 as well?


----------



## kurt. (Nov 16, 2011)

good work! :thumb: amazing car!


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Huw said:


> Nice work on a stunning car. Does the owner have a F430 as well?


Yes he has a F430 Scudderia !! 

Thanks again for the comments.

I forgot to list the items used, I do appologise.

Megs Snow Foam
Dodo Wookie Washmitt
Dodo Born To Be Mild Shampoo
Dodo Supernatural Clay
Dodo Clay Lube
Dodo Lime Prime
Dodo Supernatural Wax
Poorboys Wheel Sealant
Megs Endurance Tyre Gel
AG Rubber and Plastic Restorer for the Arches

Thanks

James


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb....

As for comments about not seen on the road.... Most were bought as future investments at the time of buying a limited run super car was sure fire investment, alas came just as that game collapsed so people had expensive motors worth less having never even turned a wheel.

Still love them...:thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

rubbishboy said:


> Can't forget Clarkson's radio incident either.


:lol::lol::lol: Remember that Ben, so funny.

Such a basic car but oh boy... what a stunner :argie:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Mike k said:


> Even more impressive is Don Laws company van which is a old lwb transit with full xj220 running gear. Ive never seen a big transit launch off so fast lol.


Had a passenger ride in that the day it passed its first MOT 



bidderman1969 said:


> looks supercool, how much are these worth nowadays?


£95k for a ropey one, £150k plus for a good one. Incrediblly good value compared to other hyper cars of that, or any other, era.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Not many left last one I saw was in a museum cracking motor like new now


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning car in every way...Great detail too...


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

very cool....wish someone would let me have a go on one of those!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

What a rare condition! I have seen one covered in crap in the parking at the back of Stratstone a good few years back, and one was in the showroom...


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Mark M said:


> What a rare condition! I have seen one covered in crap in the parking at the back of Stratstone a good few years back, and one was in the showroom...


This is the one that was in the showroom 

James


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Fantastic.Ive never seen one of these in real life


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

one of my favourite cars ever - ok so it wasn't the v12 and permanent 4wd that was promised but with the v6 turbo engine and 2wd that it got, it was more powerful and better balanced.

looks very shiny!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice car.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks guys  

James


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

These are such beautiful looking cars.. fantastic job!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work, what a privilege.


----------

